# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  I found a stunning wire connector, but can't find where to buy?

## hanyul89

Hello. 
I have experienced electric fire using scotck-locks.(my work was exceeded its capacity)
Anyway, I stopped by a truck manufacturing company, and saw the connectors. 
I found its distributor, Unixon, but I have no idea where I can buy them. 
already been bunnings, masters, and local shops. have sent an email to the company anyway. 
google unixon, then you will find heaps of results if you want to check. 
Please let me know where to buy!

----------


## Bloss

Pretty hard to find . . . any JayCar or online In-Line Jow Connector Clamp 10A - Pack of 4 | Quick Connect Terminals | Cable Accessories | Wire, Cable & Accessories | PRODUCTS | PT4641 | Jaycar Electronics

----------


## CraigandKate

I prefer this type, the little heat shrink sections with solder in them, much more reliable connection.

----------

